# البشرى: نحتاج مدة إضافية وكل المواد مطروحة للتعديل ما عدا المبادئ



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*البشرى: نحتاج مدة إضافية وكل المواد مطروحة للتعديل ما عدا المبادئ*


*  الأحد، 20 فبراير  2011 - 14:33*​ *





*                             المستشار طارق البشرى​ 
*كتبت سهام الباشا*

​ *http://www.google.com/ig/adde?modul...com/svn/trunk/iGoogle/Gadgets/Youm7/Youm7.xml* *قال المستشار طارق البشرى رئيس اللجنة المكلفة بإجراء التعديلات الدستورية، إن اللجنة ما زالت تبحث التعديلات الخاصة بالمواد الستة المطلوب تعديلها، وأنها تدرس كل ما يتعلق بها من مواد فى الدستور.*

* وأضاف البشرى أن اللجنة لم تتعرض للأبواب الأولى من الدستور والتى تتضمن المبادئ والأحكام العامة، وأوضح عقب اجتماع اللجنة اليوم الأحد، بمقر وزارة العدل، أن المهمة المكلفة بها اللجنة تتمثل فى أن تعبر عن انفتاح ديمقراطى يؤدى لاختيارات حرة وصحيحة ومعبرة عن حقيقة مواقف المصريين فيما يتعلق باختيارهم لمن يمثلهم لرئاسة الجمهورية ومجلسى الشعب والشورى.*

* وأكد رئيس اللجنة أن التعديلات تتعلق بأمرين أساسيين، الأول سلطة رئيس الجمهورية واختصاصاته، والثانى سلطة مجلسى الشعب والشورى باعتبارهما المؤسسات المسئولة عن اتخاذ القرار السياسى فى البلاد.*

* ورفض البشرى الإفصاح عن أى تفاصيل متعلقة بالمواد المطروحة للتعديل وصياغتها النهائية، مؤكدا على استقلالية اللجنة فى عملها، ردا على سؤال من أحد الصحفيين عن إمكانية تدخل المجلس العسكرى فى التعديلات التى تقرها اللجنة، قائلا: "إحنا مستقلين ومواطنين بنحب بلادنا".*​ 


اليوم السابع


!!!!!


----------



## tasoni queena (20 فبراير 2011)

امممم والمبادئ دى بقى ايه من وجهة نظرهم ؟؟

شكرا مارسلينو للخبر


----------



## sparrow (20 فبراير 2011)

وأكد رئيس اللجنة أن التعديلات تتعلق بأمرين أساسيين، الأول سلطة رئيس الجمهورية واختصاصاته، والثانى سلطة مجلسى الشعب والشورى باعتبارهما المؤسسات المسئولة عن اتخاذ القرار السياسى فى البلاد

يعني من الاخر كدة  محدش ليه دعوة بالمادة التانيه من الدستور 

شكرا يا مارو للخبر


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (20 فبراير 2011)

علي فكرة المادة دية لصالح امريكا واوروبا عشان مصر تفضل محلك سر لان العلمانية بتعطي الدول التقدم لكن النظام المدني بصبغة دينية يبقي فيه قيود وانا شايف كدة احسن عشان الغرب يفضل هو الكبير بلا منازع والناس دية تتفرج علي التقدم وتتحصر

واللي يفكر يفتح بؤوه يترمي عليه قنبلة نيوترونية عشان يبقي عبرة لغيرة


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

الماده دى صمام امان المجتمع المصرى .. على فكره لو اتلغت انتم اول ناس هاتضروا المفروض تفهموا الاول يعنى ايه الماده التانيه قبل ما تطالبوا انها تتلغى .. انما للاسف بالظبط انتوا فى الموضوع ده كأنكم زى اتنين ماشيين فى صحرا واحد مسلم و واحد مسيحى معاهم زجاجة ماء بيشربوا منها هما الاتنين بس الزجاجه مكتوب عليها اسم المسلم وعشان كده المسيحى عايز يفرغها على الارض لمجرد انها عليها اسم المسلم .

بس لو فكر شويه هايعرف انه بتفريغها على الارض هايموت نفسه من العطش زى ما المسلم هايموت


----------



## zezza (20 فبراير 2011)

خلينا ورا الكداب لما نشوف ايه اخرتها !!


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (20 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الماده دى صمام امان المجتمع المصرى .. على فكره لو اتلغت انتم اول ناس هاتضروا المفروض تفهموا الاول يعنى ايه الماده التانيه قبل ما تطالبوا انها تتلغى .. انما للاسف بالظبط انتوا فى الموضوع ده كأنكم زى اتنين ماشيين فى صحرا واحد مسلم و واحد مسيحى معاهم زجاجة ماء بيشربوا منها هما الاتنين بس الزجاجه مكتوب عليها اسم المسلم وعشان كده المسيحى عايز يفرغها على الارض لمجرد انها عليها اسم المسلم .
> 
> بس لو فكر شويه هايعرف انه بتفريغها على الارض هايموت نفسه من العطش زى ما المسلم هايموت


 
*زجاجة اية ومياة اية بس اية اللي انت بتقوله ده ياعم ناصر هههههههه طيب ممكن نكتب علي الزجاجة اسم مسيحي بس ومتلقلقش هنشربكم منها*
*ياراجل حرام عليك ده المسلمين مستغربين علي ان مسيحي مصر اغنياء ولحد دلوقتي بيسألوا هما اغنياء ليه مع اننا مضطهدينهم في الوظائف الهامة مفيش رئيس جامعة ولا عميد كلية مسيحي ووظائف كتييييير*
*السبب ان المسيحيين مش متعصبيين زيكم وعشان كدة ربنا بيديهم علي قد نيتهم ومحدش يقدر يقطع عيش حد ابدآ*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

لا تنسى أخى نصر
أن هذه المادة هى التى كانت السبب فى مشروع قانون الردة
الذى سيؤدى إلى أن شهادة أى إثنين مسلمين بأن شخصاً مسيحياً نطق الشهادتين أمامهما ، هو دليل نهائى على إسلامه ، فإن إعترض ، سيُعتبر مرتداً وينطبق عليه حد الردة

ولا تنسى أخى نصر
أن هذه المادة كانت الأساس الذى بناءً عليه كان سيتم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية فيما يخص الأحوال الشخصية ، على كل البلد ، وبالتالى سيتم التزويج والتطليق ، للمسيحيين ، بناءً عليها ، مما يعنى هدم أساس من أسس المسيحية ، وهدم العائلة المسيحية بوجه نهائى

ولا تنسى أيضاً
أن الأزهر أصدر لمحمد عمارة ، الأستاذ والعالم الأزهرى ، كتاباً يقول فيه أن المسيحيين الحاليين هم كفار من وجهة نظر الشريعة الإسلامية ، وينطبق عليهم ما ينطبق على الكفار ،
 وهكذا فإن الأزهر ، من خلال كتابه الذى لشيخ من شيوخه ، قد أحلَّ دم المسيحيين ومالهم وعرضهم وسبى نساءهم وأولادهم وبناتهم

فهل بعد كل ذلك ، نتوقع أماناً من تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية 

++++

ضع نفسك مكانى ، وقل لى ماذا سيكون شعورك !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

استاذ مكرم انت كان فى حاجه مضايقك من التشريعات للقوانين الجنائيه وغير الجنائيه والاحوال الشخصيه فترة مبارك الاخيره ؟؟

احنا عايزين الوضع على الاقل يظل كما هو عليه وموضوع الماده التانيه ده اقدم من السادات على فكره لان اول ما صيغة تلك الماده كانت فى عهد الملكيه واشترك فى صياغتها مسيحيين و وافقوا عليها والسادات اخدها زى ما هى حطها فى دستور 71 اتقاء الفتنه والفوضى

يعنى اول ما صيغت كانت ما بعد انهيار الدوله العثمانيه وانتهاء علاقه حكم مصر بالباب العالى فى تركيا

وعليه فليس الموضوع وليد مشاعر اسلاميه جياشه بالعكس نهائى مسلمين مصر ولا نزكى ا نفسنا على الله هم اعلى مرجعيه اسلاميه فى العالم يعنى سهل جدا لو الموضوع مش مهم نتركه كان عندنا جرائه فى مواضيع فقهيه كثيره لكن الموضوع بالفعل خطير جدا للدرجه التى لن تامن على نفسك ولا اهلك ولا انا ايضا 

وخطورة الموضوع هو ان ينزع نص دينى لن يقبل التأويل ولا لى العنق شرعيه الحاكم السياسى فاذا حدث هذا فعلى الدنيا السلام ولهذا فالحل الامثل هو تعديل الاشياء التى كانت تؤرق المسيحى كبناء الكنائس وقانون الاحوال الشخصيه تشوفوا تعدلوا اللائحه القديمه ويبقى الاطار الذى لم يكن وليد افكار السادات ولا شىء لكى يحفظ دماء اجميع


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

اعتقد انك ستستطيع تفهم ما اقوله


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 فبراير 2011)

*

المادة الثانية مادة مطاطية, ممكن تتلون مليون لون, حسب مزاج الحاكم, لذا ينبغى وضع مبادئ محددة, لنستطيع أن نعلن مواقتنا أو رفضنا, لكن هذا النص موضوع بجهالة لشعب جاهل يريد المشرع أن يستغل جهله لمصلحة الحاكم

سمعت قصة ذات يوم أن كلب تبول على حائط, فذهب الناس لشيخ المسجد يستفتونه فيما يجب أن يفعلوه, فحكم بهدم الحائط وإعادة بناءه .... حاولوا معه أن يراجع فتوى فرفض لأن تلك نجاسة ولابد من هدم الحائط ..... فأخبروه أن الحائط يفصل بين بيته, أى بيت شيخ المسجد, وبيت جاره .... فصمت قليلا ثم قال: إن قليل من الماء يطهره ....

فنحن نريد مواد ونصوص معلومة لا تحتاج لأجتهاد المجتهدين 

هل بناء الكنائس يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟؟
هل حرية العقيدة يتنافى مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟
هل وضع المرأة كإنسان كامل الأهلية يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا؟؟؟
هل إعدام المسلم القاتل للمسيحى يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟

مئات من الأسئلة محتاجة لنصوص واضحة وصريحة لنحدد: هل نهدم الحائط أم أن قليل من الماء يطهره ؟؟؟؟   *


----------



## قبطى91 (20 فبراير 2011)

> علي فكرة المادة دية لصالح امريكا واوروبا عشان مصر تفضل محلك سر



تحليل غريب جدا 

بالعكس الماده الثانيه لا يرضى بها اليهود لانهم خايفين من يحكم يكون  ملتزم بالاسلام ولا يعمل لمصالحهم لان معروف ان اليهود اعداء المسلمين فلو الى حكم كان مسلم مخلص مش حيساعد اسرائيل ولا حيكون عميل ليها 




> لان العلمانية بتعطي الدول التقدم



طيب و الدوله الاسلاميه زمان الى كانت اقوى دوله متقدمه  فى العالم  دى ايه ؟؟ 

و العلوم الى اسهها المسلمون زمان دى ايه ؟؟ 

اليك الدليل 

_*علوم  الإسلام   الدفينة  *__*(الفيلم مترجم  إلى العربية)*_

*و من إنتاج قناة( آر تي  أل) الألمانية *​ *ويتحدث عن الإنجازات والاختراعات العلمية للعلماء  المسلمين* 

*فهذا الفيلم لم ينتجه العرب  ليمتدحوا أنفسهم *
​
 _*إنما هو من  إنتاج بعض القلة المنصفين من الغربيين*_​ 
 *وكيف أن الأوربيون قد قاموا بسرقتها وترجمتها إلى لغاتهم والاستفادة  منها وتعمد  إخفاء مصدرها الإسلامي *​ *وتوزير مصادر أوروبية بدلا منها *

*وهذه السلسلة تعرض كيف كان علماء  المسلمين بارعين في جميع المجالات


**علوم الإسلام الدفينة - **الجزء الأول 1**http://www.youtube.com/watch?v**=jD0HEFtCKRA*
​ 
*علوم الإسلام الدفينة - **الجزء الأول 2

*​ 
 *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnaLz2jjHl8*​ 
 * 
 *​


> لان العلمانية بتعطي الدول التقدم



الى حضرتك متعرفهوش بقى ان العلمانيه دى تتناقض مع الديمقراطيه  لان  فى العلمانيه يتم استبعاد كل الاحزاب الدينيه و  غلقها  مما يتناقض مع الديمقراطيه 
يعنى العلمانيه تحمل ديكتاتوريه و حجر على الاراء التى لا تحبها !!!


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

الأخ المسلم الذى تسمى نفسك قبطى 

مصلحة إسرائيل ليست هدوء مصر ، مثلما ذهبت سيادتك
بل إن مصلحتها هو فى خراب مصر

ومن ذلك تفهم جيداً ما يعنيه حكم الشريعة الإسلامية
ليس كخطر علينا نحن فقط
بل كخطر على البلد كلها ، بما فيها سيادتك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

الديمقراطية لا تعنى القبول بأعداء الديمقراطية
ذلك تفكير غريب جداً

الديمقراطية ترفض الأحزاب المعادية للديمقراطية ، لأن ذلك هو الأمر الوحيد المعقول
فهل تقبل الديمقراطية بحزب للمافيا !! بحجة الديمقراطية

أفكار سيادتك تحتاج مراجعة كبيرة


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

أرجو أن تبدأ المراجعة الذاتية ، بعدم التخفى تحت إسم يجعل كل الناس يعتقدون بأنك مسيحى
فليس من شيمة الشرفاء الخداع
وواضح من كلام سيادتك أنك شخص جيد ، وأنك تمارس التقية على مظنة أنها حلال ، لذلك أرجو أن تراجع ذاتك


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *
> هل بناء الكنائس يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟؟
> *


لا يتعارض الاسلام قبل الكتابى على عقيدته مقابل عهد فكونه قبله على عقيدته واقرها فليستلزم للكتابى مكان يعبد الله فيه وكل الادله فى كون الاسلام منع اهل الكتاب من بناء دور عباده اما صيغة الدليل ان اهل الكتاب شرطوا على انفسهم بذلك واما ادله ضعيفه فقد صح ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عاهد اليهود على مساكنهم ومعابدهم  


صوت صارخ قال:


> هل حرية العقيدة يتنافى مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟
> [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


حرية العقيده مكفوله فلا اكراه فى الدين بمعنى انى لا اكرهك كمسيحى او يهودى ان تكون مسلم ولكن من يريد ان يسلم يجب ان يعلم ان هناك حد للرده لان الاسلام شريعه ناسخه ليس بعدها شريعه .. ولهذا يجب ان يكون مقتنع بالاسلام ويدرسه جيدا قبل الدخول فيه والا فلا يريده الاسلام  


صوت صارخ قال:


> هل وضع المرأة كإنسان كامل الأهلية يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا؟؟؟
> [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]


المرأه مكرمه فى كامل حقوقها ولها ذمه ماليه منفصله وتشهد فى المحاكم وتخطب فى المؤمنات وتقف امام للنساء ولها ان تشترط على زوجها ان يأتى لها بخامه ولها ان تخلع زوجها كما من حقه ان يطلقها وان كانت لا تريد التنازل عن المهر فبدلا من الخلع لها ان تطلب من القاضى التطليق وان كان البعض ينظر فقط الى الاحاديث التى تحث المرأه على طاعة زوجها فهناك احاديث اخرى اكثر من التى تحث المرأه تحث الرجل على اكثر بكثير مما حثت به المرأه وكأنما وقف الشرع موقف حكيم بين الرجل والمرأه فى رأيي الشخصى انه وقف موقف المصلح فلو انى كشخص اصلح بين زوجين مختلفين سأخذ كل منهم على حده واحثه على ان يعتبر بحقوق الطرف الاخر  .. اما ان كان السفور يسمى حريه فكل انسان على فطره سليمه لا يستسيغ ان يتقبل فكره ان السفور حريه واذكر كلمه حكيم للأنبا موسى اسقف الشباب فى هذا الصدى تستحق ان تحملها كل مسيحيه حره بين ضلوعها طيلة الدهر   


صوت صارخ قال:


> هل إعدام المسلم القاتل للمسيحى يتعارض مع الشريعة أم لا ؟؟؟
> 
> [/COLOR][/B][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]



اعتقد ابلغ رد هو ما ذهب اليه جمهور علماء الامه انه يقتل به ان كان غيله اى انه قتله ظلما او استدرجه فقتله بدون وجه حق لان الحقيقى انه فى تلك الحاله فهى حرابه وفك عهد امان .. يعنى حتى اك سمع شيخ الازهر وكلامه فى هذا الموضوع 
وقال ابا الحسن على بن ابى طالب انما دفعوا الجزيه لتكون دمائهم كدمائنا .. والاحاديث الصحيحه فى حرمة قتل المستأمن وان كان يعبد وثن اكثر من ان تحصى او تعد وان هناك بعض كلام اهل العلم اخذ حديث لا يقتل مؤمن بكافر على وجه معين فلا يمكن ان يتمسك بها احد الا اذا كان ملقى شبهه وليس يتحدث من منطلق شراكه وطنيه لان الواقع الذى يفعله المسلمون هو انهم يقتلون المسلم بالذمى حتى فى فجر الاسلام وفى وقت ان كان دوله عظمى عندما ضرب بن عمرو بن لعاص طفل مصرى مسيحى واخذه ابوه واشتكى لامير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب فارسل لعمر و بن العاص وجعل الطفل المسيحى يضرب عمرو بن العاص وقال له متى استعبدتم الناس وقد ولدتهم امهاتهم احرار لولا انك والى مصر فما استطاع ابنك ان يفعل هذا يعنى مش قتل ده طفل ضرب طفل 

اخيرا اضع اقتباس من ابن حجر فى فتح البارى شرح صحيح البخارى فى نقطة حديث لا يقتل مسلم بكافر 



> وأما ترك قتل المسلم بالكافر فأخذ به الجمهور ، إلا أنه يلزم من قول مالك في قاطع الطريق ومن في معناه إذا قتل غيلة أن يقتل ولو كان المقتول ذميا استثناء هذه الصورة من منع قتل المسلم بالكافر ، وهي لا تستثنى في الحقيقة لأن فيه معنى آخر وهو الفساد في الأرض





> وعن الشعبي والنخعي يقتل باليهودي والنصراني دون المجوسي ، واحتجوا بما وقع عند أبي داود من طريق الحسن عن قيس بن عباد عن علي بلفظ : لا يقتل مؤمن بكافر ولا ذو عهد في عهده



وعليه فالحالات التى لا يقتل فيها المسلم بالذمى او الكافر هى ان يكون لا له عهد ولا له ذمه ولا له امان من الاساس او ان يكون محارب ومعنى المحارب ليس فقط مقاتل فى حرب ولكن قد يكون السباب والشتام للدين .. ولا مانع من حوار الاديان ولكن بالاداب لما ثبت عن النبى من ذهابه لمباهلة اهل الكتاب واشدد على ان االسباب والشتام يقتله ولى الامر ان كان ذو عهد او ذو ذمه ولا يقتله احد من عامه المسلمين يعنى يتحاكم بمعنى اصح 

فهذا هو دين المسلمين واخلاق المسلمين فمن يريد ان يتعايش فليتعايش ومن لا يريد هو وشأنه ولا القاء الشبهات ايضا تقلقنا بل على العكس ثبت اثرها الايجابى 

وسلامى لمن يريد السلام والخير لمصر


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (20 فبراير 2011)

يا أخ نصر 
سيادتك تتكلم بمنطق وإسلوب العلماء والفقهاء
وذلك أمر يجعل الإنسان مرتاحاً فى التحدث معك

ولكن سيادتك تعلم أن أكثر ما ذكرته سيادتك ، يقبل تأويلات متعارضة
ويدخل تحت باب : فيها قولان

+++وقد ذكرت لسيادتك - قبلاً - بعض القضايا التى كان فيها إجحاف وظلم لنا ، بحجة تطبيق الشريعة

++ فكيف لنا أن نقبل الكلام الوردى ، ونحن نرى أمامنا الأفعال الدموية الظالمة ، التى تتم بإسم الشريعة ، ومن علماء الأزهر ، كالمثال الذى أوردته لسيادتك مسبقاً عن كتاب الدكتور محمد عمارة ، الذى أصدره الأزهر ، والذى يفتى بأننا كفرة 

++كيف لنا فى بيئة كهذه ، أن نتعامل بثقة مع الأقوال الوردية

++ أليس من حقنا ، أن نعتبرها مجرد نوع من التقية ، وسيظهر لونها الحقيقى مع الوقت


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*بجد يا أخ نصر .... أنت ومازلت تتواصل فقط في نطاق جدلي بحت ... فانت ومع أحترامي لك تقحم نفسك حتي في مناقشات تنفيسية نتداول بها ع الشبكة لمجرد أنك تريد تصحيح مفاهيم في الأصل خاطئة ..... *
*عامة هذا هو رأي الاقباط والمثقفين والذين في مرحلة رفض الدين المسيس والساسية التي تلبس ثوب الدين ...... *
*************** تم التحرير بواسطتي Twin*​ 
*لك أحترامي*​


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

*بالنسبة للمادة الثانية .... وفي الوقت الحالي كوني مصري ... فلا داعي للذج بها في التعديلات الحالية ... فالوقت لا يسمح ولا ظروف البلد تسمح لأن نضعها علي صفيح ساخن وندخل في صراع ومعنا المثقفين المسلمين مع التيارت التكفيرية والتيارت الأسلامية السلفية ومع البسطاء الذين لا يدكون شئ ولكنهم يسيرون وراء شيوخ مغيبة تكفرنا*
*فأتروكها الأن .... وستظل مطلب لنا الي أن يحين الوقت ولك المسيح يا مصر*​


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

بالنسبه لاستاذنا مكرم ما نقلته يا عزيزى لا يجب ان تخشوا منه على الاطلاق لان هذه احكام يعنى الحكم شىء لا يقبل تأويل النص ممكن يقبل تأويل انما الحكم هو خلاصه الاستنباط والاجتهاد والقياس للنص ولهذا فهو لم يقبل التأويل سابقا ولن يقبل التأويل مستقبلا والدليل انه رأى الاحناف ومالك والشافعى والنخعى وقول على .. وغيرهم الكثيرين فلم يتغير طيلة اكثر من الف سنه ولا هو مستحدث لاجل الظروف الحاليه .. نحن لا نخالف احكام فقهائنا ولا نبدلها ونغيرها لاى سبب من الاسباب

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اما عن الاستاذ توين فانا الذى اتعجب لامرك اولا انا لم اقحم نفسى فى شىء انا اتحدث مع الزملاء المسيحيين فى الموضوع والاستاذ مكرم والاستاذ صوت متواصليين معى ... اجعل رأيك لنفسك وسأحترمه يا عزيزى واجعل راي المسيحيين للمسيحيين .. انت من تقتحم حديث دائر نحن لسنا ممسكين بالسكاكين لبعضنا فى الحوار لكى تأتى تنقذنا من ايدى بعضنا البعض . 

وانا اتعجب شدة العجب من قولك انى انسحبت من الحوار معك .. فها هم اخر مشاركتين فى حوارنا معا 
هذ المشاركه رقم اربعين وهى لى وقد قدمت اليك فيها ثلاثة كتب .. كتاب لراهب مسيحى يرد ادعائك ان مصر تأسلمت بالقوه وتعربت بالقوه ... وكتاب لمفكر مسيحى يرد ايضا على ادعائك بان الاسلام انتشر بالقتل والوحشيه والتهديد والوعيد .. والكتاب الثالث يرد على ادعاك ان الجنس المصرى لا يمت للجنس العربى  بصله لعالم فى علم الانثروبيولجى 
http://www.alkanesa.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2561295&postcount=40

ثم اتبعتها انت بهذه المشاركه رقم 41 والتى قلت فيها انك ستقرأ ردى وترى ان كان هناك شىء يستحق الرد وظللت انا انتظرك

ثم ذهبت انت ولم ترد ولم تقول حتى ان ردك يا نصر لا يستحق الرد ولم تقول اى شىء نهائى واصدقك القول انى اقسم بالله تابعت الموضوع كثيرا لكى ارى رد لك لم اجد ... وكنت اريد ان اذكرك بالموضوع فى رساله خاصه ولكنى والله يشهد على ذلك اكثر من مره امنع نفسى لكى لا تظن انى احرجك او انى احاول ان اشعرك انك لم ترد او تظن انى اظنك انت الذى انسحب .. وللعلم انا اناقش فى اى موضوع غير باحث عن بطوله تافهه واقول انى قلت لفلان كذا وهو لم يستطع الرد او هرب ... لكن اناقش للفائده لكى انفتح على العقل المسيحى عموما وافهم كيف يفكر المسيحى فى كل شىء ... هذه هى الحقيقه انى والله لم اذكرك بالموضوع لكى لا اجرح حتى مشاعرك من قريب او بعيد ولو بالتلميح ........

ولكن المضحك يا زميلى الان انك لم تكن تستحق تلك المشاعر التى كانت بداخلى وتأتى الان لتتباهى وتقول انى انسحبت ولكن الحقيقه انى لم انسحب انا قدمت رد مدعم بادله علميه ثلاثه كتب منهم كتابين لعالم دين مسيحى ومفكر مسيحى وانت الذى لم يرد  ها هى مشاركتك الاخيره فى الموضوع 

http://www.alkanesa.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2561998&postcount=41

وهذا رابط الموضوع ابتداء من الصفحه الرابعه التى فيها مشاركتى رقم اربعين المذكوره وبعدها فى الصفحه الخامسه مشاركتك المقتضبه رقم واحد واربعون التى وعدت فيها بالرد ان كان شيئا يستحق الرد .. ثم لا رددت ولا حددت موقفك وقلت لا يوجد شىء يستحق الرد ..... ليرى الجميع من كان المنسحب ومن الذى تعامل باخلاق الفرسان .. ثم تأتى الان وتدعى انى انسحبت 

الى الجميع رابط الموضوع بدايه من الصفحه الرابعه 
http://www.alkanesa.com/forums/showthread.php?t=164232&page=4

و والله والله والله .. انى لم اكن اريد تذكيرك احتراما منى لمشاعرك واحتراما منى لذاتى لكى لا اقع فيما وقعت في انت الان من زهو زائف يعكر صفو روحى واخلاقى ولم اكن لاذكرك نهائى لهذا السبب ولم يكن ليعرف احد بهذا الموضوع ابدا .. لولا انك فتحته الان فوجب توضيح كل شىء من جهتى


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

ده انتوا كرهتونى ادخل المنتدى ده ... الله يسامحها دونا بقى قعدت تقولى ناقش توين ناقش توين .. توين كويس  .. تيجى تشوف


----------



## coptic eagle (20 فبراير 2011)

يا عزيزي لمصلحتك لازم تلغى هذه الماده

ماذا سوف يحدث ان الشريعة طبقت 
لنأخذ مثلا هذا الحديث
1 - قلت : يا رسول الله ! إنا كنا بشر . فجاء الله بخير . فنحن فيه . فهل من وراء هذا الخير شر ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : هل من وراء ذلك الشر خير ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : فهل من وراء ذلك الخير شر ؟ قال ( نعم ) قلت : كيف ؟ قال ( يكون بعدي أئمة لا يهتدون بهداي ، ولا يستنون بسنتي . وسيقوم فيهم رجال قلوبهم قلوب الشياطين في جثمان إنس ) قال قلت : كيف أصنع ؟ يا رسول الله ! إن أدركت ذلك ؟ قال ( تسمع وتطيع للأمير . وإن ضرب ظهرك . وأخذ مالك . فاسمع وأطع ) . 
الراوي: حذيفة بن اليمان المحدث: مسلم - المصدر: صحيح مسلم - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1847
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح 

وكمان اقرأ هذه الفتوى
وللحديث رواية أخرى رواها الحاكم بسنده عن سبيع بن خالد قال: خرجت إلى الكوفة زمن فتحت تستر لأجلب منها بغالاً فدخلت المسجد فإذا صدع من الرجال تعرف إذا رأيتهم أنهم من رجال الحجاز، قال: قلت: من هذا، قال: فحدقني القوم بأبصارهم وقالوا: ما تعرف هذا هذا حذيفة صاحب سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال: فقال: حذيفة رضي الله عنه إن الناس كانوا يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الخير وكنت أسأله عن الشر، قال: قلت: يا رسول الله أرأيت هذا الخير الذي أعطانا الله يكون بعده شر كما كان قبله، قال: نعم، قلت: يا رسول الله فما العصمة من ذلك، قال: السيف، قلت: وهل للسيف من بقية، قال: نعم، قال: قلت: ثم ماذا؟ قال: ثم هدنة على دخن، قال جماعة على فرقة فإن كان لله عز وجل يومئذ خليفة ضرب ظهرك وأخذ مالك فاسمع واطع وإلا فمت عاضاً بجذل شجرة، قال: قلت: ثم ماذا؟ قال: يخرج الدجال ومعه نهر ونار فمن وقع في ناره أجره وحط وزره ومن وقع في نهره وجب وزره وحط أجره، قلت: ثم ماذا؟ قال: ثم إنما هي قيام الساعة. قال الحاكم: هذا حديث صحيح، ووافقه الذهبي في التلخيص.
http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/fatwa/S...waId&Id=107887


----------



## Twin (20 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> ده انتوا كرهتونى ادخل المنتدى ده ... الله يسامحها دونا بقى قعدت تقولى ناقش توين ناقش توين .. توين كويس .. تيجى تشوف




*وتوين مكنش كويس ليه .... تعديت عليك في شئ ... أخطأت في حقك *
*إن كنت غضبت من وجهة نظري فسامحني بجد *
*ولكن هذه وجهة نظري وهذا ما أراه ..... ولي الحق فيه *​ 
*عامة أعتذر علي العام .... فأنا لم أنتبه لردك الأخير علي ردي الا الأن عن طريقك *
*وقد يكون هذا بسبب الأحداث الإخيرة .... ولكن هذا لن يغير موقفي ...*
*و توين مش وحش كشخص *
*عامة تم تحرير مشاركتي السابقة عن موضوع حوارنا ... ولكني علي موقفي ولن أكمله *
*وعلي القارئ أن يفهم بعد أن يقرأ ويدرك ما جري*​​


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*يعنى هو يا اخ نصر يا اما تضحك على الناس و تقول كلام تجميلى يا اما كرهناك تدخل المنتدى ؟!!*
*لا بقا مفيش مجاملات لازم الناس تعرف الحقيقة مش التجميل !*




> لا يتعارض الاسلام قبل الكتابى على عقيدته مقابل عهد فكونه قبله على عقيدته واقرها فليستلزم للكتابى مكان يعبد الله فيه *وكل الادله فى كون الاسلام منع اهل الكتاب من بناء دور عباده اما صيغة الدليل ان اهل الكتاب شرطوا على انفسهم بذلك واما ادله ضعيفه* فقد صح ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم عاهد اليهود على مساكنهم ومعابدهم


*ما تقول الحقيقة بالادلة مش الكلام المرسل !*

*محمد يقول : اقتدوا بعمر من بعدى*

قال عمر : * لا كنيسة في الإسلام (احكام اهل الذمة ص 1194)*
*وروى الإمام أحمد عن الحسن البصري أنه قال : " من السنة أن تهدم الكنائس التي في الأمصار القديمة والحديثة . *
*قال صاحب " النهاية " في شرحه : " البلاد قسمان : بلدة ابتناها [ ص: 1207 ] المسلمون فلا يمكن أهل الذمة من إحداث كنيسة فيها ولا بيت نار ، فإن فعلوا نقض عليهم ، فإن كان البلد للكفار وجرى فيه حكم للمسلمين فهذا قسمان : فإن فتحه المسلمون عنوة وملكوا رقاب الأبنية والعراص تعين نقض ما فيها من البيع والكنائس ، وإذا كنا ننقض ما نصادف من الكنائس والبيع فلا يخفى أنا نمنعهم من استحداث مثلها *

 
*انا كنت رادد على بقيت النقط لكن ساكتفى و ارجو للسادة القراء الاطلاع على الروابط التالية :*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163950
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=152795
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=148581
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=139757
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=166882
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163940


----------



## oesi no (20 فبراير 2011)

*مادة ايه اللى موجودة من ايام العثمانيين 
مشوفتش سيادتك دستور 54 بيقول ايه ؟
ليه دايما فى وسط كلامك بتحط معلومة مغلوطة ؟؟ 
الكلام موجه لاستاذ نصر 
*​


----------



## man4truth (20 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> الماده دى صمام امان المجتمع المصرى .. على فكره لو اتلغت انتم اول ناس هاتضروا المفروض تفهموا الاول يعنى ايه الماده التانيه قبل ما تطالبوا انها تتلغى .. انما للاسف بالظبط انتوا فى الموضوع ده كأنكم زى اتنين ماشيين فى صحرا واحد مسلم و واحد مسيحى معاهم زجاجة ماء بيشربوا منها هما الاتنين بس الزجاجه مكتوب عليها اسم المسلم وعشان كده المسيحى عايز يفرغها على الارض لمجرد انها عليها اسم المسلم .
> 
> بس لو فكر شويه هايعرف انه بتفريغها على الارض هايموت نفسه من العطش زى ما المسلم هايموت



*يا ريت نفهم الكلام اللى بنقوله قبل ما نتفلسف بدون فهم
نردد الكلام بدون معنى وبدون معرفه
هو فيه دوله دينيه فى التاريخ كله نجحت سواء اسلاميه او مسيحيه؟
انت فاكر لو خيرونا ان مصر تصبح دوله مسيحيه هنرضى؟
طبعا لا
لآن الدول الدينيه لا تنجح أبداً
اقحان الدين فى السياسه يفسد الأثنيين
يقلل من الدين أولا ويجعله أداه فى يد البعض لأستغلال الأخرين
ويفسد المجتمع​​*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*العضو حبيب الكل ربنا يشفيك !*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

بسم الله الواحد الاحد

ردا على كريتك طالما انت بتقول الموضوع مفيهوش مجاملات فانا اؤيدك ف هذا ولهذا العقل العقل يا كريتك .. ومعلش للاساتذه المشرفين انا عارف القسم مش حوارى ... بس انا مفتحتش حوار ولا انا اول من حطيت اسلاميات فى الموضوع الزملاء المسيحيين هم من يشككون الان ويتهموننى انى لا اقول الحقيقه  وانى اضلل الناس اتهمت بهذا فى نقطتين 

الاولى انى قلت انه لا يوجد دليل صحيح على قضيه هدم الكنائس فى الاسلام وقاله كريتك 
الثانى انى كذبت عندما قلت ان الماده الثانيه من الدستور ليست من صنع السادات وانها منذ العثمانيين وقاله  oesi_no

ان هذه المشاركه ليست لكى ادفع عن نفسى تهمة الكذب والتضليل ولكن هذه المشاركه للامانه العلميه فرجا يتسع صدر الجميع لها وساحاول ان تكون قصيره .. فرجاء عدم حذفها للامانه العلميه وفقط ان كان هذا المنتدى بالفعل يفتح صفحاته للحق ولا شىء غيره وللعلم ولا شىء غيره .. ولكى نقف جميعا امام الله على الاقل مرفوعى الرؤس باننا لم نزيد كفة معاصينا جميعا بذنب اتضهاد ومصادره راى .... وانالن ازيد عن تلك المشاركه فى هذا الموضوع .. مشاركه واحده فقط يكون لى فيها حق رد فى نفس مكان طرح الطارح لان ليس كل من سيقرأ الطرح هنا سيقرأ الرد فى قسم اخر  . 

اولا ردا على الاستاذ كريتك 

قال عمر (لا كنيسه فى الاسلام ولا يجدد ما خرب منها ) خلى بالك يا كريتك اول تضعيف اسناد جايبهولك من نفس المصدر اللى انت ناقل منه اللى هو احكام اهل الذمه 


الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: ابن القيم - المصدر: أحكام أهل الذمة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1215/3
خلاصة حكم المحدث: لا يثبت إسناده 

الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: الذهبي - المصدر: تنقيح التحقيق - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/282
خلاصة حكم المحدث: لم يصح 

الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: الذهبي - المصدر: ميزان الاعتدال - الصفحة أو الرقم: 2/145
خلاصة حكم المحدث: [فيه] سعيد بن سنان بين الضعف 

الراوي: عمر بن الخطاب المحدث: ابن الملقن - المصدر: البدر المنير - الصفحة أو الرقم: 9/216
خلاصة حكم المحدث: في إسناده سعيد بن سنان وهو ضعيف 

(لا خصاء فى الاسلام ولا كنيسه )

الراوي: - المحدث: ابن القيم - المصدر: أحكام أهل الذمة - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/1179
خلاصة حكم المحدث: روي بإسناد آخر موقوفاً على عمر 

اعتقد كده كفايه لو عايز تانى فى والله اطلب .. ولو فى وقت كنت حطيتلك الجرح والتعديل بالتفصيل الممل كمان بس اعتقد كده كفايه اوى .. كده بقى واضح مين اللى بيضلل الناس 

اما الاستاذ  oesi_no

تفضل هذا الرابط لتعلم ان الماده الثانيه قديمه قدم الازل فى الدساتير المصريه ولم تلغى الا من دستور 1930 وسقط الدستور بعد اربع سنوات وعاد دستور 23 مره اخرى والغيت ايضا من الدستور ايام الوحده مع سوريا وكان استثناء ايضا لظروف معينه .. بالظبط كما عطل المجلس الاعلى للقوات المسلحه الان الدستور للظروف الراهنه ولكن كل هذه الحالات استثناء لظروف سياسيه وليست قاعده .. وادعوك للاطلاع اكثر قبل ان تقذف غيرك بالباطل ....... تفضل الرابط  وعلى فكره ما قبل دستور 23 كانت مصر تحكم كولايه تابعه للاخلافه العثمانيه الاسلاميه

http://www.egyptianoasis.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4760&page=2

راجع الماده رقم 149 تنص على ان دين الدوله الرسمى الاسلام ولغتها هى اللغه العربيه . 

ماذا فعل لسادات بقى سنة 71 عدل نفس الماده الموجوده اصلا من ايام دستور 23 زود عليه جمله (مبادىء الشريعه الاسلاميه المصدر الرئيسى للتشريع) لان الماده ناقصه اصلا كيف تكون الدين الرسمى للدوله الاسلام ويكون التشريع العام لا يراعى المبادىء التشريعيه للاسلام 

وعلى هذا تنتهى ردودى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

*الاستاذ نصر تفضل حاورنى فى هذا الموضوع :*

*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى احكام الكنائس !!*

*و للعلم انت ستحاور و تصحح لابن قيم و ليس لى فكل استشهادى من كتابه*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

يا حبيبى انا احاور فى اى شىء انما باسلوب انتقاء الضعيف والمرسل  ومحاولة فرضه عليا وتجبرنى انه صحيح وجمهور المحدثين مضعفينه اعذرنى .. ومش انا اللى اصحح لابن القيم النبى اللى يصحح للكل هو بن القيم معصوم .. لكل عالم ذله .. طيب ما فى علماء مصححين العهده العمريه ... انما تلاقى مكتوب فى التصحيح ايه (شهرة هذه الشروط تغنى عن اسنادها ) طيب ده يبقى اسمه تصحيح  .. تبحث فى الرجال تاقى ثغرات ده دين مش لعبه ان مكنش كل حرف موثوق منه مليون فى الميه يبقى اسيبه .. انا احاورك انما تحاورنى من جوه دينى .. بمعنى انك تسلك نفس مسلك المسلم فى تلقيه للعلم الشرعى بنفس القواعد 
وبعدين تقولى بس النقطه دى متمشيش .. انا لما باجى اناقش مسيحيات بسلك نفس طريق المسيحى فى قواعد تلقيه للعلم الشرهى عنده واناقش من جوه الدين المسيحى .


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

وفى النهايه انا مع الدليل اينما ذهب انا وراه .. يعنى مش عشان اجمل الاسلام ولا شىء ... فى حد الرده قولت حد الرده ثابت ومفيهوش فصال والادله فى القرأن والسنه مع بعض وعارضت بعض المسلمين اللى كانوا بيقولوا لا حد الرده مفيهوش نص فى القرأن وقولتلهم الحد ثابت  والمشاركات فى القسم الاسلامى لو عايز اوريهالك .. يعنى فى النهايه ميهنيش رأيك الاخر ايه  فى الاسلام اد ما يهمنى اثبت على الدليل والثابت من غير الثابت .. اللى يهمنى دينى واقتناعى بيه مش راى غيرى ..


----------



## The Antiochian (20 فبراير 2011)

*ألم تر احكام هدم الكنائس في موضوع كريتيك في القسم الإسلامي ؟؟؟؟*
*والقوانين التي ذكرها الأخ مكرم ؟؟؟؟ التي تضحك اكثر مما تبكي*
*التطبيق الفعلي = سعودية ثانية*
*ماذا تريدون اكثر من ذلك حتى نحتج ؟؟*


----------



## Critic (20 فبراير 2011)

> يا حبيبى انا احاور فى اى شىء انما باسلوب انتقاء الضعيف والمرسل ومحاولة فرضه عليا وتجبرنى انه صحيح وجمهور المحدثين مضعفينه اعذرنى .. ومش انا اللى اصحح لابن القيم النبى اللى يصحح للكل هو بن القيم معصوم .. لكل عالم ذله .. طيب ما فى علماء مصححين العهده العمريه ... انما تلاقى مكتوب فى التصحيح ايه (شهرة هذه الشروط تغنى عن اسنادها ) طيب ده يبقى اسمه تصحيح .. تبحث فى الرجال تاقى ثغرات ده دين مش لعبه ان مكنش كل حرف موثوق منه مليون فى الميه يبقى اسيبه .. انا احاورك انما تحاورنى من جوه دينى .. بمعنى انك تسلك نفس مسلك المسلم فى تلقيه للعلم الشرعى بنفس القواعد
> وبعدين تقولى بس النقطه دى متمشيش .. انا لما باجى اناقش مسيحيات بسلك نفس طريق المسيحى فى قواعد تلقيه للعلم الشرهى عنده واناقش من جوه الدين المسيحى .


*الرسول قال : اقتدوا بخلفائى الراشدين المهديين من بعدى*
*هل ستهمل امر النبى ؟*
*ادخل الموضوع و لنرى افعال الخلفاء المهديين و هدمهم للكنائس*


----------



## نصر 29 (20 فبراير 2011)

انت بتتكلم فى ايه ..!!!!!

 الروايه لم تصح اصلا عشان احاورك .. عمر بن الخطاب لم يقل هذا اصلا .. يبقى اقتضى بالخلفاء الراشدين فى كلام هما لم يقولوه .؟؟؟

هات دليل معتبر عند اهل السنه والجماعه وبعدين ابقى احاورك انما دليلك ده احنا مش معترفين بيه اصلا يبقى احاورك ازاى


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

وبعدين بص هاقولك على دليل كويس وهايعجبك هات اصفحه رقم اتنين من الموضوع ده هتاقى كاتب مشاركه برد فيها على الاستاذ توين وحاطت 3 روابط لمشاركات كانت فى موضوع بنتحاور فيه انا وهو افتح الرابط الاول فى المشاركه دى هتلاقيه لمشاركه رقم اربعين فى الموضوع التانى انا اللى كاتبها ..... المشاركه دى فيها اقتباس من كتاب اسمه وطنيه الكنيسه القبطيه لراهب اسمه انطنيوس الانطوانى 

وحاطت رابط الكتاب كمان عشان اللى عايز يحمله الاقتباس ده فيه ان عمرو بن العاص رجع البابا اللى كان حاربوه الرومان وخلوه يهرب فى الصحراء واداله الكنايس وفوق كده ساعده فى بناء كنيسه فى اسكندريه ... وعمرو بن العاص فتح مصر فى عهد مين ؟؟ فى عهد عمر بن الخطاب .


----------



## oesi no (21 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> بسم الله الواحد الاحد
> 
> ردا على كريتك طالما انت بتقول الموضوع مفيهوش مجاملات فانا اؤيدك ف هذا ولهذا العقل العقل يا كريتك .. ومعلش للاساتذه المشرفين انا عارف القسم مش حوارى ... بس انا مفتحتش حوار ولا انا اول من حطيت اسلاميات فى الموضوع الزملاء المسيحيين هم من يشككون الان ويتهموننى انى لا اقول الحقيقه  وانى اضلل الناس اتهمت بهذا فى نقطتين
> 
> ...


*كل جمهورية وانت طيب ياراجل ياطيب 
النظام الملكى ولا عهده 
والدساتير فى الجمهورية 2 
54 
71 
*​


----------



## Critic (21 فبراير 2011)

> الروايه لم تصح اصلا عشان احاورك .. عمر بن الخطاب لم يقل هذا اصلا .. يبقى اقتضى بالخلفاء الراشدين فى كلام هما لم يقولوه .؟؟؟


*يا عزيزى الافعال اقوى دلالة من الروايات*
*ادخل الموضوع و اقرا كيف امر بهدم الكنائس*
*ما فائدة كون الحديث صحيح و لا ضعيف اذا كانت افعاله شهدت عليه !؟*
*كما انه ثابت انه اشترط عليهم الا يبنوا كنيسة او صومعة او قلاية و صارت شروطه كالشرع على كل من صولحوا*
*و غيره من الادلة فالموضوع غير قائم على رواية واحدة فهذا قسم كامل فى كتاب احكام اهل الذمة*
*ادخل الموضوع النقاش هكذا لا يجدى*


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> امممم والمبادئ دى بقى ايه من وجهة نظرهم ؟؟
> 
> شكرا مارسلينو للخبر


*
**اكيد المادة التانية 

هههههههههههههههههههه

البشري ده اصلا غراب الاخوان

ربنا يستر من اللي جاي* 

*ماهي أصلا بدأت بالقرضاوي الإرهابي اللي ركب موجه الثورة

وطرد اصحابها من الميدان *:love34:​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 فبراير 2011)

*



اكيد المادة التانية 

هههههههههههههههههههه

البشري ده اصلا غراب الاخوان

ربنا يستر من اللي جاي 

ماهي أصلا بدأت بالقرضاوي الإرهابي اللي ركب موجه الثورة

وطرد اصحابها من الميدان :love34:

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههه

شوفته وهو قاعد وواحد ماسكله الميكروفون

امممم منع وائل غنيم واستولى على المنصة

الفيران خرجت من جحورها*


----------



## Coptic Adel (21 فبراير 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> *
> 
> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*بجد اكتر خبر مستفز قريته من وقت الثورة*

*هما كده دايما متسلقين ومحبي سلطة وإرهابيين فكر وواقع

كان فين القرداوي ده لما الثورة قامت

كان قاعد في قطر وبيتفرج علي اللي بيتدبحوا ودلوقتي جاي عامل زعيم !
*​


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا عزيزى الافعال اقوى دلالة من الروايات*
> *ادخل الموضوع و اقرا كيف امر بهدم الكنائس*
> *ما فائدة كون الحديث صحيح و لا ضعيف اذا كانت افعاله شهدت عليه !؟*
> *كما انه ثابت انه اشترط عليهم الا يبنوا كنيسة او صومعة او قلاية و صارت شروطه كالشرع على كل من صولحوا*
> ...



افعال ايه اللى اقوى ههههههه يا كريتك انت قولت فى اول مشاركه ليك الموضوع مفيهوش مجاملات وقولت انى بضلل الناس .

فاذا كان الدليل على الفعل هو الروايه والروايه اما ضعيفه واما مرسله واما منكره .. يبقى ازاى حد يجزم ان الفعل حصل من الاصل .. والله انت اللى ربنا هايحاسبك على تضليل الناس ..انما انا مكذبتش ولا ضليت حد قولت ان مفيش دليل صحيح و فعلا مفيش دليل صحيح ... ومش مستنين حد يعلمنا ديننا والله .. ده احنا اللى علمنا عميان اوروبا فى الاندلس

سلام يا عزيزى كريتك ولو انت رجل منصف بقولك اهو امام لجميع لو بتحترم عقل الناس وبتحترم ذاتك خليك عندك الشجاعه وروح عدل المواضيع وقول للناس يا جماعه انا بلغنى ان الدليل الفلانى ساقط والدليل العلانى ضعيف وعيب انى احتج بيهم . وابنى عليهم اتهام باطل .. قول للناس يا جماعه عمر بن الخطاب لم يثبت انه فعل هذا ... 

بس يا ترى هاتقدر تعمل كده بشجاعه الله اعلم .. وبتمنالك كل خير يا عزيزى


----------

